# blackwater river august 6th



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

​​*1St Special Operations Civil Engineer Squadron*​​*1St annual Bass Tournament*​*August 6th 2011*​ 
​​​*Carpenters Park-- Blackwater River-- Milton, Florida*​​ 




*Entry Fee: $120 per boat  — **payout based on number of boats, Includes big fish *

*Open to military and civilian, all participants welcome*




*Raffle Tickets and 50/50 will be available tournament day *

*All proceeds will benefit 1SOCES booster club and Wounded Warrior Foundation*







*Registration and Payment Methods*:
Entry fee is $120, which includes big fish. Payment can made using one of the following methods: 
*Check or Money Order *
Payment by Mail to: 1SOCES c/o Victoria Demette 
930 John Wayne Circle 
Fort Walton Beach, Florida 32547 . 
Mail in registrations and payments must be postmarked no later than August 1 2011.
*Cash: **Only cash will be accepted the day of the tournament*

*Rules:*
*Any water is legal to fish if can be reached by boat from Carpenters Park*

*Fishing hours will be from safe light to 3pm*

*Registration will begin at 300am until 430am the day of tournament*

*Artificial lures only—PFD’s must be worn when engine is running*

*Limit: 5 Bass (Largemouth or Spotted), minimum length 12”*

*All ties will be broken by weight of heaviest fish*

*No more than 2 persons per boat*

*8 oz. penalty per dead fish,** Short fish will be immediate disqualification*

*All decisions of the tournament officials will be final*

*All FWC rules and regulations will apply*

*All Winners subject to polygraph test *


*Any Questions can be answered by calling 443-563-0815 or 850-884-7747*


*
*
*REGISTRATION FORM: must be filled out and signed to participate*


Boater 1:____________________ 

Address: __________________________________________________________ 

City/State/Zip: ______________________________________________________ 

Phone: ________________________ Cell: ______________________________ 

Email: ____________________________________________________________ 



Boater 2:____________________ 

Address: __________________________________________________________ 

City/State/Zip: ______________________________________________________ 

Phone: ________________________ Cell: ______________________________ 

Email: ____________________________________________________________ 



Signature 1: __________________________________________________ 

Signature 2: _________________________________________________ 


*1st SOCES is not responsible for any accidents, loss of property, nor subject to any form of liability claim. By signing this form you agree to release both parties from any liability and agree to all rules listed above. *


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome idea for raising money for your booster club. tried to get my squadron to do this last year and looked at me like i was dumb. there is another charity tournament the same day that i already signed up for, BUT i hope that you have a great enough turn out for a second anual next year, ill make sure to leave my calender open.


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

who is having another tournament and where is it?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

zwagner22 said:


> who is having another tournament and where is it?


look up


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

anyone planning on fishing this tournament could you please let me know. We are worried about not enough participation this day due to the other tournament in Freeport. THanks 
as of right now there are 11 boats registered , want to make sure we have at least 20 so we can pay out at least 1000 for 1st place


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We are planning on fishing it


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man, if this tournament was one week later, I'd be back from my deployment in time and would fish it for sure. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Kick Some Bass and I will be fishing as a team. Will get you the check asap.

thanks, Amarillo


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/agla-children-in-crisis-bass-tournament-aug-7/

it says aug 7th but im pretty sure its the 6th. i cant get to the information while at work.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i know skeeter is going to be there. it was pretty big last year, and this year they have better advirtizing, more stuff, and more people puttin up money for spots. so i think they are planning on it being bigger this year. there is stuff going on all day while the guys are fishing.


----------



## Walton Outdoors (Jul 18, 2011)

*Freeport tournament is on Aug. 6*

Here is the latest post:

http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/agla-charity-bass-tournament-aug-6/


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Good idea although the entry fee is a bit pricey... I guess not too bad for single airmen without many attachments...


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

*Tournament in still on!!! hope to see you all saturday morning*

Tournament in still on!!! hope to see you all saturday morning


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good luck with everything. make sure you post pics of the event and the fish.


----------

